# Felt Mystic



## bikebenny (2. Mai 2003)

HI 

ich wollte mal etwas zu diesem BMX wissen, da ich langsam damit anfangen wollte mit dem BMX etwas zu machen. Ich will ein wenig dirt auch freestyle fahren. Das Mystic gefällt mir in der hinsicht ganz gut (oder?). Auch vom Preis liegt es ganz in meiner Region, was sagt ihr.

Lasst euch mal kräftig aus, oder gebt mir andere Vorschläge!!


Mfg Benny


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. Mai 2003)

Das Mystic is schon okay, in der Preislage gibts das WTP Airwin (auch schoen,aber kurzes Oberrohr!,wenns gefaellt) Und Haro 540 Air sowie Backtrail x1 ...

Ich wuerde aber im allgemeinen der neuen Mystic-Reihe zustimmen, wenn du denn wirklich mit so wenig Geld für ein BMX auskommen musst...

Spaeter wirst du wahrscheinlich als erstes die OPC Crank austauschen muessen, aber das is bei allen Einsteigerbikes so, pfleg es gut dann kann man eigentlich entgegen der meisten Meinungen auch mit so einem relativen Low-Budget Bike ne Menge Spass haben, von Selbstmordsärgen wie Clatch und X4U abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebenny (3. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

ERstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort...

Hab da aber als bisher MTB-Erahrener noch ne grundlegende Frage: WAS ist an einem BMX so teuer und merkt man diese krassen Preisunterschiede wirklich im Fahr-/Flugverhalten sowie in der Verabeitungsqualität des Materials? Im Gegensatz zum MTB ist das meiste am BMX doch eher starr und ohne grosse Federungstechnologie oder ähnlichem... Oder m,acht gerade das die Ansprüche an ein BMX höher?

Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt...

mfg,
Benny

EDIT: Noch was zu der Kurbelsache. Späterer Austausch wegen lAGERN ETC: ODER MEINST DU WEIL DIE gRIND-TECHNISCH NICHT SO HALTBAR SIND??????
(sry für die Großbuchstaben, da hat wohl was gehakt und ich will nicht nochmal schreiben,)


----------



## Bremerhavener© (3. Mai 2003)

Die Frage ist berechtigt, stellt fast jeder der vom Mountainbike fahren kommt.

So komisch es klingt, gerade die relativ simpel gehaltene Technik ist es ,die ein BMX teuer macht.

Denn trotz fehlender federnder Elemente ist es unheimlich kompakt und stabil. Die Verarbeitung von 4130 ist gerade bei den teuren Rahmen extrem hochwertig, der Einsatz von ThermaCrMo versteift die Bikes weiterhin (fuer das entsprechende Ca$h)

Die Kurbeln, Gabeln,Laufraeder -alles zielt kompromisslos auf Funktionalitaet und Stabilitaet - und diese Stabilitaet kostet wirklich Geld...

zweiter Punkt ist Gewicht. Alt MTBler hast du bestimmt auch gehoert,das BMX Bikes extrem Panzerig sind....das is schon lange nicht mehr so, fuer das entsprechende Geld bekommt man heute extrem leichte und dennoch stabile Teile...die CNC Fräse machts möglich.
Mein Streetrad wiegt heute mit einer Bremse und 2 Pegs 12,8 Kilo, waehrend mein Altes noch mit der gleichen Ausstattung 15,7 wog. 
Das merkt man natuerlich schon unter sich, kann die Tricks um einiges entspannter machen.

Man muss einfach n gesunden Kompromiss zwischen Geld und Material finden, ich ziehe zum Beispiel bei Pegs die Grenze, die 120 Euro kosten...soviel Geld fuer zwei Stahlrohre sind pervers,egal ob sie jetz nur n paar Gramm wiegen oder nicht.
das gleiche gilt fuer nen gedichteten Rotor,der nur wegen eines SB-Lagers 90 Euro und damit das vierfache eines normalen kostet.

Meine Raeder haben mich beide jeweils etwa um 1200 Euro leichter gemacht , und ich kann dafuer davon ausgehen, das ich dem Bike beim Grinden, beim Gap springen etc. voll vertrauen kann weil jedes Teil eigentlich eine stabile Fortsetzung des Rahmens ist und kein einfaches Anbauteil mehr.

Und genau das fehlt eigentlich noch bei Komplettradern, kann man aber durch spaeteres Aufruesten beheben.

Zu den Kurbeln:  
Die OPCs die an Einsteigerraedern montiert sind, machen Bunnyhops ueber 50cm und Crankflips / Gaps nur eine bestimmte Zeit mit. Da sie aus einem Teil gegossen sind verbeiegen sie irgendwann zwangslaeufig, das fuehlt sich ******** an und stoert das Radfahren.

Die wären damit wahrscheinlich das erste groeßere Teil, was du durch ein besseres, in diesem Fall ne dreiteilige Kurbel ersetzt.

Aber das is ersma Zukunftsmusik...


----------



## rekay (12. Oktober 2003)

hallo,
an dem mystic sind in der 2002 er version nur die pegs so schwer mit andren pegs is des wirklich nicht schwer . . . ausserdem kommts nicht so sehr aufs material an als fortgeschrittener . . . entweder man kanns oder nicht und zum anfangen und lernen von tricks ist das mystic super klasse mit andren pedalen echt super bike


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rekay _
> *ausserdem kommts nicht so sehr aufs material an als fortgeschrittener . . . *



Mein Favorit für den sinnlosesten Beitrag überhaupt in diesem Forum...


----------



## Bunes007 (13. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich Neueinsteiger wäre, würde ich mir ein Eastern BMX holen, da die für Ausstattung und Qualität echt günstig sind!!!

Wenn etwas mehr Geld drin is dann ein WTP 4Season Econ, da spart man am Ende mehr Geld, weil man weniger Reperaturkosten und Aufrüstkosten hat.


----------



## Moto (13. Oktober 2003)

Am besten etwas länger warten und selber aufbauen oder Eastern (Jane oder Ace of Spades) oder WTP 4 Season alles was darunter ist taugt nicht besonders viel.


----------



## rekay (2. November 2003)

nein ich meinte wenn man die tricks gut und sauber kann und landet gehen auch die billigeren teile nicht so schnell zu bruch 
also bitte versteh mich nicht falsch . . .


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rekay _
> *nein ich meinte wenn man die tricks gut und sauber kann und landet gehen auch die billigeren teile nicht so schnell zu bruch
> also bitte versteh mich nicht falsch . . . *



Das probiert doch kein Mensch freiwillig aus, wenn ich in den Bereich der härteren Tricks komme will ich mich hundertprozentig auf mein Bike verlassen, und ich würde kein Clatch-Vorbau oder ähnliches vor nem 10 Stufen Gap verbauen, weil ich nicht die Schwäche eines Teils mit eigener Sanftheit kompensieren will,sondern sicher sein will, daß das Teil alles aushalten könnte was ich ihm zumute...

Deshalb gibt es Räder in verschiedener Preisklasse, und deshalb kann man beruhigt auf nem Mystic einsteigen, jedoch wird man ,wenn man oft übt, zwangsläufig bald aus dem Bike herauswachsen, und mann muss aufrüsten oder sich ein neues zulegen.

Und dementsprechend würde ich die Gleichung eher so aufstellen:

Man beansprucht ein Teil bzw. das gesamte Rad weniger, je mehr Praxis man im jeweiligen Trick hat.

Jedoch gibt es Materialgrenzen,die trotz aller Sorgsamkeit irgendwann durch die auftretenden Kräfte gesprengt werden.
Und ab dem Punkt muss man wieder tiefer in die Tasche greifen, denn Geld regiert die Welt...


----------



## a$i (2. November 2003)

> Und ab dem Punkt muss man wieder tiefer in die Tasche greifen, denn Geld regiert die Welt...



naja sagen wir mal so, der mehrpreis steht in keiner relation zu der verletzungsgefahr durch crap parts...wenn man nen bruch oder sonstige argen verletzungen, vielleicht auch immer sichtbare, von sich trägt wegen einem crap part dann wird man sich verfluchen am falschen ende gespart zu haben...gleiches gilt für safty gear!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *
> 
> naja sagen wir mal so, der mehrpreis steht in keiner relation zu der verletzungsgefahr durch crap parts...wenn man nen bruch oder sonstige argen verletzungen, vielleicht auch immer sichtbare, von sich trägt wegen einem crap part dann wird man sich verfluchen am falschen ende gespart zu haben...gleiches gilt für safty gear! *



Stimm ich dir uneingeschränkt zu!


----------

